# If you had 10,000 to invest in what you invest in?



## Redd Capp (Nov 8, 2011)

My take- US steel,Caterpillar,Cummings Engine, Union Pacific,coal and copper. UP as a coal and grain play....Not- Google or T Mobile...Hold- Corning Glass for Gorriial Glass for I pads...Hold but dont buy Apple


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 8, 2011)

If I had $10,000 I would invest it in a piece of land out in the boonies and some lumber, bricks and mortar, then make my own house. Spend the left over money on stuff like a cast iron stove and furnishings.


----------



## katbastard (Nov 8, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> If I had $10,000 I would invest it in a piece of land out in the boonies and some lumber, bricks and mortar, then make my own house. Spend the left over money on stuff like a cast iron stove and furnishings.


left over money?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 8, 2011)

katbastard said:


> left over money?


Land $7500
Materials UPTO $1000
Tools about $500
About $1000 left over.


----------



## Dead horse (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd buy 10,000 worth of cheeseburgers and ginger ale


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 8, 2011)

Dead horse said:


> I'd buy 10,000 worth of cheeseburgers and ginger ale


At least you'd die fat and happy


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 9, 2011)

land, goats, rabbits, chickens, turkeys, ducks, alpacas, donkeys and buffalo.


----------



## Earth (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I'd like to say possibly a move to India, but more practically - land way up in northern New England or up in the Adarondak Mountains.

No stocks or investments for me as I am not a capitalist pig....


----------



## Dead horse (Nov 9, 2011)

Ya dude, you could fucking live off that shit for years if you were wise with it


----------



## slurricane (Nov 9, 2011)

video camera, sound equipment, sex toys=porn=mo' $$$$$$$


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd buy 40's for slurrygirl to keep her drunk and happy!


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Nov 10, 2011)

Pay off a few debts to friends and family. Then take off travelling overseas


----------



## slurricane (Nov 12, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'd buy 40's for slurrygirl to keep her drunk and happy!


that'd be sweet but i don't drink
the nickname came from one night in rare form
!! :3


----------



## ipoPua (Nov 24, 2011)

a shitty car and a setup to grow shrooms, save and share the rest


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 24, 2011)

Most unpunk thread of all time award.

With that said, here comes the most unpunk post of all time:

Not stocks. I'd put it in treasury or municipal bonds and CDs.

Settled down for a job that pays me to bullshit on the internet, I started reading about this shit to pass the time


----------



## Yell (Nov 24, 2011)

i'd light it on fire. and watch it burn. after all. it's only paper.


----------



## Sydney (Nov 24, 2011)

id invest it in a community garden.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 24, 2011)

Land and fancy instruments. Ever owned a 1000 dollar ukulele? Neither have I.


----------



## wizehop (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow all this capitalist talk...Personally stocks aren't my thing. there not really based on anything real enough for me to risk it..might as well go to a casino and put it all on red...which if I just got a random 10G's I may just do...or should I say black since this is an STP chat.


----------



## ipoPua (Nov 24, 2011)

ooh land that's a good point. totally changing my post. fuck the car, i still wanna grow shrooms, but i want acres. i could probably actually get my dreamfarm going off of that


----------

